

Google Reader + Disqus would be a better Google+ than Google+ - ailon
https://plus.google.com/108586187359313993995/posts/5tB8VQC54hW

======
Pewpewarrows
If you only use it as a link aggregator... sure. That's not even close to what
everyone uses G+ as. I know for me and most of my social circle, we use it as
a replacement for Facebook/Twitter (sans the random links from the internet we
all saw on reddit anyway).

~~~
ailon
My problem is that it tries to be both a replacement for Facebok/Twitter and
blogs/RSS. I don't think that is what I want to see in one stream.

~~~
masterzora
Your problem is exactly what I like about it. I've found much richer
discussion than I ever had on Facebook or Twitter precisely because of the
fact that it fits the niche of Facebook and personal blogs but doesn't
entirely capture the blog area. If it attempted to more completely capture the
blogging aspect then I could imagine it getting problematic really quickly,
though.

~~~
ailon
Robert Scoble actually blogs on G+. Other people do too.

------
jinushaun
As a HEAVY Google Reader user, I always wished that Google made Reader more
social. It really could've been the next Digg if Google had played it right.

------
r00fus
Disagree. Disqus just doesn't work for me. They have a broken OpenID system,
pages load much slower, and their points/moderation system is close to
meaningless (I can't see which comments I wrote got decent votes).

I much prefer IntenseDebate (still slow, broken OpenID, but moderation is much
much better) or Google+ itself. I just wish Google would "plus-ify" Reader
already.

~~~
bentlegen
Hi r00fus, can you show me a page where you find Disqus causes a page to serve
much more slowly?

We serve all our static assets from Akamai, and there's only a single dynamic
request per embed load (that's also cached). My own benchmarks show Disqus
loads in under a second on most pages.

~~~
r00fus
It could be a local network thing, but I simply can't login to post comments
over at Engadget (been this way for a week or longer)... it's bizarre, I can
see comments, but the "add comment" dialog is either shrunk or shows "..."
constantly.

------
yalimgerger
I totally agree. Google+ is trying too many things at once and attempts to be
Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, Blogger, Reader all at the same time. Maybe some
things are never meant to mix like minced meat and tuna.

------
abraham
If you don't like it or it doesn't provide you with value you don't have to
use it.

------
RyanKearney
Maybe if Google buys Disqus. Disqus has far too many outages and performance
issues for my liking.

------
tmitchel2
agree

